# WTT! Missed 2 weeks of pills, then 3 again!! Am I pregnant??



## Jociebee

Okay, so I have only been on birth control for like 8 months. I am usually very good about taking them regularly. At the beginning of the summer my husband and I went on vacation during the time I was supposed to be taking my placebo pills, so instead of taking them I took my next pack right away to skip my period. Because I did that my cycle (and hormones) were all out of whack! So I decided to come off the pill for a week so I could have my period and get back on schedule. But when I stopped, after I had my period (about a week after I stopped the pill) my husband and I moved from Illinois to Texas and I didn't refill my prescription before I left. So that week was crazy and I didn't even think about the pill until my husband and I had already done the deed multiple times throughout the week(we don't use condoms). Now after 2 weeks of being off of them I quickly got another pack and immediately started to take them. I am now on the second week of the pills and I realizes I missed 3 pills. Usually, when I miss one or two pills I get breakthrough bleeding. But this time I have NO BREAKTHROUGH BLEEDING!! I am very worried I am pregnant! I mean I would be very happy!! But it's just a bit nerve wrecking to think about. What should I do?!


----------



## loeylo

The only way to know is to take a test. Good luck (either way!)


----------



## Amalee

Yeah, i's probably a good idea to take a test :)

Did you miss three in a row, or three over the weeks? When I used to take BC, I wouldn't get bleeding when I missed a pill unless it was the second half of the cycle, and I'd have to miss two days in a row to see it. I don't think I had built up enough hormones/uterine lining in the first week or so to get breakthrough bleeding when missing a pill.


----------



## Jociebee

I missed 3 pills in a row. I don't finish my pack for another 2 weeks. Should I stop taking it again and wait two weeks to take a test? Or do I continue taking it and see if af comes in 2 weeks. I have had cramping all week, almost like af but every time I go check there is nothing. They haven't been severe cramps. But once and a while a good one comes and I practically run to he bathroom expecting af or even breakthrough blood, but nothing. I don't want to take a test too early, but the anticipation is killing me!!(just fyi I am not sure how many dpo I am or if I even o at all! I never needed to check while on bc)


----------



## Amalee

I'd call your doctor and ask what to do. Take a pregnancy test though - I don't think it's a good idea to keep taking more pills if you might be pregnant. If the test comes back negative, you could ask your doctor for a blood test.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I wud say ur prob not pregnant, u normally won't ovulate that quick after having ur period after coming off it (if iv understood right u missed 2 weeks altogether and in that 2 weeks u had a bleed?) If that's the case its unlikely u wud ovulate until another week or so after u started the next one, the cramping may be just because uv confused ur body (for such a complex thing its not very well thought out lol) 

Like the others said take a test to be sure good luck xx


----------



## sprinkles09

So here my story, ive been on the pill now for 10 months, and been very good at taking it apart from this month, was due to restart pill on 28/11 but alot of problems and re-started my pill on 30/11 so 2 days late, during which the friday me an my partner had unprotected sex, when i did take my pill the saturday i came down with the stomach bug an threw up both saturday,sunday and monday's pill. Now im sort of worried. Should I have had a break through bleed during the last few weeks due to not taking my pill correctly. Ive taken a test but it was negaive but im guessing it to early to tell? I'm due a withdrawl bleed this weekend. Help??


----------



## mara16jade

If you're worried, you shouldn't be taking BC right now.

Test or go get a blood test....only way(s) to find out for sure. Good luck.


----------

